# no ghosts (pictures)



## Jenn (May 16, 2007)

Can someone tell if these are male. I think they are but not sure...

thank you

Jenn


----------



## robo mantis (May 16, 2007)

Yes they are male.


----------



## Jenn (May 16, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## robo mantis (May 16, 2007)

Thats why i'm here


----------



## Jenn (May 16, 2007)

good thing that you're here.


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2007)

Males.


----------



## Jenn (May 17, 2007)

Thank you Rick


----------



## yen_saw (May 17, 2007)

Jenn, i am sure your male ghost will be happy to see some females visiting him soon :wink: All the best with breeding


----------



## Jenn (May 17, 2007)

Yes, I think both boys will be happy. I just hope my beautiful girl doesn't get jealous and eat the new arrivals. lol

Thanks Yen. I'll let you know when they arrive...


----------



## spawn (Jun 21, 2007)

How many nymphs are expected to hatch from a Ghost ooth?


----------

